# DS #2381: Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift (Europe)



## T-hug (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3327^^

*Note: GBAtemp Does Not Host Illegal Downloads, Or Allow ROM Requests. If You Are Unsure On What We Do Offer Here, Please Refer To The Forum Rules*


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Jun 24, 2008)

YaY been looking forward to this for ages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Finally a reason to turn my DS on


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh so soon!

Hoping in English I'd like it better.

Downloading now, I'm hoping it'll turn me away from completing Soul Bubbles again...kinda addicted.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG! It's out!


----------



## Prime (Jun 24, 2008)

I've never played the first one


----------



## Killermech (Jun 24, 2008)

Yay? Yay!
Looks like fun


----------



## joehn (Jun 24, 2008)

yayness of greatness...

working on getting it xD


should provide some massive hours of playing


----------



## masvill20 (Jun 24, 2008)

Europe? It actually got dumped faster than the US version? I'm shocked...Who cares, time to play!


----------



## Doggy124 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hope SE don't screw us with MoD again


----------



## fateastray (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't...find...it....anywhere....

Finally...A reason to put my psp down and boot up the ds...

(Summon Night Twin Age SUCKED)


----------



## bakhalishta (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm kinda pissed I don't have my FFTA cart with me but I don't wanna wait anymore


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Jun 24, 2008)

fateastray said:
			
		

> Can't...find...it....anywhere....
> 
> Finally...A reason to put my psp down and boot up the ds...
> 
> (Summon Night Twin Age SUCKED)



It's out there, I just got it


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome. I'll try it out ASAP.


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 24, 2008)

What did I say?
If I've got the official Pre-Release then I thought it could be dumped by a bigger Group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, here you go with the *Official EXiMiUS Release* ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, what are the other languages?


EDIT// Ah, the other languages are : 	English, French, German & Spanish


----------



## fateastray (Jun 24, 2008)

Got it too! =D


----------



## mel (Jun 24, 2008)

Finally! Professor Layton and the Curious Village has been getting on my nerves lately! 






  Thanks EXiMiUS!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 24, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Hope SE don't screw us with MoD again


Well we butt fuck them by pirating their games so they have every right to protect their interests, even if we do get round it fairly quickly.


----------



## Orc (Jun 24, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Doggy124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they basically screw us for screwing them. It's like an orgy!


----------



## DivineZeus (Jun 24, 2008)

Whoa! finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 andd it's the multilanguage euro version! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but..... but...... it's multi 4... argh again no italian language... thanks SE... >:-(


----------



## SirDrake (Jun 24, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Shuny (Jun 24, 2008)

Yay, Final Fantasy MCXVIII Triple Tactical Sephiroth Shooter Edition Remake Editor Choice +++²²²

Yet another Final Fantasy, yet another boring game made in two days for Square Enix fans ...


----------



## Sephi (Jun 24, 2008)

So, is this a good as it seems? looks like theres a lot of hype over this game, and I don't think it looks too interesting from screen shots.


----------



## krartan (Jun 24, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> Yay, Final Fantasy MCXVIII Triple Tactical Sephiroth Shooter Edition Remake Editor Choice +++²²²
> 
> Yet another Final Fantasy, yet another boring game made in two days for Square Enix fans ...




And we'll eat it up and talk about how great it was/how much it sucked.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 24, 2008)

It gives Moogle of Death screen after 20mins of play or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









JUST KIDDING! lol 
I really want to play this now it's my most wanted game on DS but I have so much else to get through I'm going to save it for a bit.
If anyone has a code to get the extra stuff you can unlock by having the original GBA cart in the slot 2, please add it to Narin's massive cheat thread so it can be added to the cheat.dat.
Thanks Eximius, will enjoy this game thoroughly.


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 24, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> *It gives Moogle of Death screen after 20mins of play or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L. O. L.
You got me xD


----------



## Shuny (Jun 24, 2008)

krartan said:
			
		

> Shuny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will never play any $quare €nix game


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Jun 24, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> So, is this a good as it seems? looks like theres a lot of hype over this game, and I don't think it looks too interesting from screen shots.



If you don't like SRPG's you're not going to like this.. The story is poor but that's not why the majority of people want this


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm gonna try it, but I bet I'll just get bored with it, like I do with all Tactical RPGs.

Gimme FFIV dammit!


----------



## krartan (Jun 24, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> krartan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In the words of James Maynard Keenan,

"All you read and
Wear or see and
Hear on TV
Is a product
Begging for your
Fatass dirty
Dollar

So...shut up and

Buy my new record
Send more money
Fuck you, buddy."

Although, the last bit isn't directed at you, personally.

Everyone's just trying to get money off of their game or franchise, Squeenix is no different, they just do it better.

Though, I personally preferred Square-Soft.

Also, funny that your avatar should be that of various Super Smash Bros. Brawl characters; isn't that just a conglomerate hodge-podge of all the Nintendo characters (throw in Solid Snake and Sonic)?  I believe it holds the record of Nintendo of America's highest-selling video game in a week of its release, previously held by Pokemon Gold and Silver.


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 24, 2008)

Hopefully, there will no moogle of death of doooooooooooooom ! In a few minutes, I'll try that


----------



## Serabii (Jun 24, 2008)

YES finally downloading it right now~

so I'm expecting this game to be story related to the previous FFTA coz I didn't finished it... >< oh well


----------



## Mieki (Jun 24, 2008)

So what's the bonus when you have FFTA in the slot 2? Also, does bootleg version of FFTA work?

EDIT: Which reminds me: when are we getting a Golden Sun and Fire Emblem game for the DS? It's alrady printing cash, and still no signs of two of the best RPG Franchises.


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Jun 24, 2008)

Serabii said:
			
		

> YES finally downloading it right now~
> 
> so I'm expecting this game to be story related to the previous FFTA coz I didn't finished it... >< oh well



No relation story wise bar a couple of mentions of characters


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2008)

Woot, hopefully works with the M3Real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trimmed 6 MB down with NDSTokyoTrim.


----------



## beautifulbeast (Jun 24, 2008)

Serabii said:
			
		

> YES finally downloading it right now~
> 
> so I'm expecting this game to be story related to the previous FFTA coz I didn't finished it... >< oh well


It's supossed to be pretty independent from the "story" of FFTA. Not that FFTA was very heavy in the story department anyway.


----------



## kazuki_pl (Jun 24, 2008)

when i saw "teh" moogle of death/doom/despair joke all i had in my mind was...

LMAO~! LAWL~! ZOFGWTF w00tage xD

good game anyway xD tho i finished first mission and got back to RF Online xD


----------



## T-hug (Jun 24, 2008)

Mieki said:
			
		

> So what's the bonus when you have FFTA in the slot 2? Also, does bootleg version of FFTA work?



[1:49pm]  You receive a Clan Ability (abilities you select at the start of battle; in some ways similar to Mission Items from FFTA) called Libra that allows you to see hidden traps.

Like I said before, I'll wait for a code to be added to the cheat.dat to unlock the extras.
If you have a GBA flashcard, like Flash2Advance or X-Rom, or any card that will boot a single ROM without a loader menu, that will also work.  Alterntivley, any slot 2 card with a link feature, supercard comes to mind, not sure what others can do it.


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 24, 2008)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> Hopefully, there will no moogle of death of doooooooooooooom ! In a few minutes, I'll try that



It works perferctly, no moogle of death so far.

Graphic effects are really nice !


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 24, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Mieki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if I can put it up and remove it at will ? I don't want to keep my old big GBA cartridge in my DS all the time...


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm, I've got the original FFTA in a cupboard somewhere.  Might dig it out.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Well this was unexpected! YAY!!! Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe there is a "Moogle of death" in the game.. but since most cards had a firmware update to "fix" it, we can't see it


----------



## T-hug (Jun 24, 2008)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> I wonder if I can put it up and remove it at will ? I don't want to keep my old big GBA cartridge in my DS all the time...



Well once you use the cart to get the extra skills/powers then save, you should not need the cart in the DS again.
What cart are you usng to play it?  As if it does save afterwards, can I get a copy of your save file please!


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

I think my friend has FFTA, maybe I'll borrow it.


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 24, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Trebuchet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, but I still didn't get the possibility to use the "skill"


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jun 24, 2008)

I've never been into the FF Tactics games, but I am a bit suprised at the reaction to this, didn't deufeufeu already translate this game? If you wanted it, you should have already been playing it.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 24, 2008)

118 User(s) are reading this topic (74 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
wowzorz


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Jun 24, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> I've never been into the FF Tactics games, but I am a bit suprised at the reaction to this, didn't deufeufeu already translate this game? If you wanted it, you should have already been playing it.



It wasn't 100% English


----------



## RedIce (Jun 24, 2008)

Pure Bliss.

Now to spli time between this and EOII.. its gonna be a though week


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jun 24, 2008)

MiloFoxburr said:
			
		

> bunnybreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough, my bad.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 24, 2008)

Also getting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I personally expect tons of bitching about how kiddy the story is and why FFT is still the greatest thing ever from lots of people.  

At least I'm so noble as to adapt to change.  ;P


----------



## Batman55 (Jun 24, 2008)

Are there any characters from other Ivalice games in this? Or is just the races?


----------



## miruki (Jun 24, 2008)

masvill20 said:
			
		

> Europe? It actually got dumped faster than the US version? I'm shocked...Who cares, time to play!


The European version of The World Ends With You got dumped earlier too... ;P

Well, now I'm curious how this will be... :3


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 24, 2008)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I first started with the FFTA cart in it gave me the Libra skill, to reveal all traps apparently.  Although I don't think I've encountered any traps anyway.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 24, 2008)

Blue can you upload your save file please mate so we can all get the extra!  Do you get it before you name your clan!?
Trebuchet had the wrong region so it wouldn't work.


----------



## masvill20 (Jun 24, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> masvill20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's true, but I think the Euro release was supposed to be later than the US release, which isn't the case for TWEWY. Oh well, I'm gonna start playing now!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 24, 2008)

the rating makes it look bad but hey i know it's good... It's time for some good games on the ds (if only GRID came out earlier and wonder if it can beat speed racer which i must say is unexpectedly good)


----------



## lstobias (Jun 24, 2008)

where can i download it please tell me XD


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 24, 2008)

lstobias said:
			
		

> where can i download it please tell me XD


no


----------



## kevenka (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't tell you, you have to google.
BTW, What is the Dif between USA and EUR most of the time? I though we both speak english. Is it the censor in the language or blood?


----------



## Triforce (Jun 24, 2008)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you using a Euro FFA in slot-2 or a USA version ? if you use a USA version then i guess there is the possibility that the GBA link wont work. I just put the Euro version of FFA on my EZ 3in1 in NOR MODE. when i loaded up FFA2 from CycloDS using v1.4 firmware it said *"you obtianed a new clan privilege Libra!"* so i can confirm the GBA link works fine with CycloDS and EZ 3in1


----------



## JamieA119 (Jun 24, 2008)

lstobias said:
			
		

> where can i download it please tell me XD



Here.


----------



## lstobias (Jun 24, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> lstobias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Jun 24, 2008)

lstobias said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it's against the rules. You must not of read them


----------



## T-hug (Jun 24, 2008)

Triforce it was the wrong version he was using U GBA ROM.
Can you upload your save file please? Or anyone with the unlock!

@lstobias
Did you not read the BIG READ TEXT ON THE PORTAL THAT STATES NO ROMS HERE OR ROM REQUESTS?
I already know you didn't or you wouldn't be posting the way you are.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 24, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Blue can you upload your save file please mate so we can all get the extra!  Do you get it before you name your clan!?
> Trebuchet had the wrong region so it wouldn't work.



Well I didn't save until I'd named my clan, but I'll start a new game and see if I can save before the clan naming.  If not I'll just use default names.


----------



## miruki (Jun 24, 2008)

masvill20 said:
			
		

> That's true, but I think the Euro release was supposed to be later than the US release, which isn't the case for TWEWY. Oh well, I'm gonna start playing now!


Yeah you're right, it's supposed to be out here tomorrow... well, seems we're lucky then? :>


----------



## Drkirby (Jun 24, 2008)

While I was looking forward to this, I want to play Star Force 2... Anyone see Star Force out in the wild? Oh well, I'll just play this for now.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 24, 2008)

*blows whistle* TWEET
grammar nazi reportin for duty
according to our handbook
the following statement breaks rule # 43110:


			
				MiloFoxburr said:
			
		

> Because it's against the rules. You must not of read them


correction :You must not *HAVE *read them
grammar nazi outt

:] sorry. i have some OCD with weird stuff
although i am such a hypocrite because i fail to punctuate and capitalize

all these random guests that wont sign up are really busting my internet
i feel so claustrophobic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and for the dude who asked,
(E) and (U) are the same, except theirs got released first


----------



## lstobias (Jun 24, 2008)

ok


----------



## kevenka (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks TinyMonkey, and nice video post earlier


----------



## T-hug (Jun 24, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome m8 thanks very much!
I'm using M3 Simply but will try Shuny's save converter if your using summat else.
If you can't save before, the default clan name will be fine.  Not 100% sure but I think there was an option to change the name in the first game so maybe the same here.


----------



## megabug7 (Jun 24, 2008)

Just played the first 2 missions.

So glad they included the Fitting Room and Optimize which was severely lacking in the original.

Like the new features

- Opportunities
- Priviledges
- Bazaar






Going to complete Soul Bubbles first as it's addictive.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 24, 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/124713180/xms-ffte.zip.html

theres my save, done the first level and saved it right after. it has the default character name.

It's a CycloDS save so use Shuny's save converter, good luck


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 24, 2008)

Here we go, quicksave at the start of the first battle, after getting the "New clan skill" message, after naming the main character (kept the default) but before naming the clan.  I answered the first option for all the journal entries at the start, if those matter.

http://rapidshare.com/files/124714176/Fina...ics_A2.sav.html

Save created with AK2, so should just need renaming to work on R4 and other cards which use raw .sav files.

EDIT: I take it I don't have to keep my retail FFTA cart in from now on to keep getting any advantages I get from it then?  It looks ugly sticking out


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 24, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> http://rapidshare.com/files/124713180/xms-ffte.zip.html
> 
> theres my save, done the first level and saved it right after. it has the default character name.
> 
> ...


thanks you guys! will be a great extra to those of us that dont own the first game!

btw, is rapidshare always happy hour now?
and one more question
when i download these save files, they all are saved as cyclo files
or at least they have the cyclosave icon
and then it wont let me convert it since it said its already a cyclo file..
so what do i do :/


----------



## Zane (Jun 24, 2008)

(E) has more then one language, that's mostly the difference in any game.

Some games gets updated though, like we (E) people sometimes get a game with certain bugs or glithces removed. And in the case of Dementium we even get an upgraded saving system.  Sometimes it's nice to get the game last =P But mostly the case isn't that way since we seem to get most games 6-12 months later.. i mean you guys just got EO2, we just got EO1 in stores some week ago.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks very much Bluestar and Triforce!!!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Orc (Jun 24, 2008)

Can someone upload those saves but in Hard Mode? Preferably with Poo as the character's name ehehehe.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 24, 2008)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> Are there any characters from other Ivalice games in this? Or is just the races?


Penelo and Vaan are supposed to appear/join your clan eventually, and I believe that's really it.  Luso appeared in the PSP port of the original Tactics though as a Ramza-clone.  Oh wait, one of the Cids is from XII I believe.  Maybe.  I don't know.  

There will likely be references drawn from the original TA, as well as XII, and possibly Revenant Wings as well.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 24, 2008)

are there multiple save slots btw?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 24, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> are there multiple save slots btw?


Been hearing two, like the first TA.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 24, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> when i download these save files, they all are saved as cyclo files
> or at least they have the cyclosave icon
> and then it wont let me convert it since it said its already a cyclo file..
> so what do i do :/



If you have a CycloDS just use my save file you wont have to convert it. If you have a different card then it will need converting to the save type that card uses. http://www.shunyweb.info/convert.php


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 24, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh k thanks
then i can use one for the save that peeps uploaded


----------



## T-hug (Jun 24, 2008)

Local mirror for save files attatched (unlock FFTA slot 2 extras).
To convert the save file to the cart you are using use http://www.shunyweb.info/


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 24, 2008)

Sweetness.  Finally!


----------



## Orc (Jun 24, 2008)

Damnit, I want my Libra! *throws FFTA cart across the room (and also a tantrum)*
lol. I refuse to replay this in Normal. Guess I wait for the US release lol.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 24, 2008)

Is the europe version the same as the usa? I mean the gameplay itself.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 24, 2008)

How can we possibly know when it isn't out?
I'd be surprised if the USA ROM was multi language though.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2008)

The Gameplay itself will be the same.


----------



## Orc (Jun 24, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Is the europe version the same as the usa? I mean the gameplay itself.


I would assume yes, it's same gameplay-wise with the JPN version. I just thought this would be a good time to replay it, in English but my FFTA cart is US and I want Libra and I always go for Hard Mode. (eventhough I'll probably spend most of the time trying to re-recruit until I get the party I want and spend hours doing auction)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

I was very hyped about this game....Got it, and now, I'm about to play it.......
I don't know why I'm wasting my time here....
*slowly goes towards the bead, and pickups his NDS*


----------



## Triforce (Jun 24, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Can someone upload those saves but in Hard Mode? Preferably with Poo as the character's name ehehehe.



Hard mode save with Poo as the characters name, Libra clan privilege unlocked from GBA link. Quicksaved at start of first battle.

http://rapidshare.com/files/124721272/xms-ffte-hard.zip.html


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 24, 2008)

I wonder when you actually get Libra in-game.  I'm sure it's not a "with GBA cart only!" thing, but a nice bonus for those of whom are starting out.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jun 24, 2008)

Linkage confirmed working with M3DS Triple Loader.  Boot to M3Real by pressing (X) then goto your GBA directory and press (Y) on 1194 - FFTA (EU).gba then goto your NDS directory to launch the game.  "New clan ability Libra" shows up when new game is picked.

Edit: Make sure you have a compatible cart in Slot-2 (M3 Lite Perfect/Bundled GBA/RAM pack)


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 24, 2008)

And what is this Libra I keep hearing about?


----------



## HellMuT (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone know what settings to use with an M3?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 24, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> And what is this Libra I keep hearing about?


This is the clan ability unlocked when you have the GBA game in the slot-2 on the legal cart.  It allows you to see the invisible traps on the field, which while not very amazing on its own, is certainly better than nothing at all.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 24, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And can this ability be used in single player mode?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 24, 2008)

Sooo...another Final Fantasy game? What exactly is this game about...?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 24, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.  You get Clan Abilities over the course of the game and through side-missions.  Like, some will boost the damage output everyone on your team does, or whatnot, but yes, you can (and really only can) use it in single-player.  The kicker is if you break the law, apart from having the right of reviving your allies removed, you also lose your Clan Ability for that battle.  Which, with some of the later ones, can be especially crippling.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 24, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks, so then can someone point me to a save with the default char name and Libra unlocked?

Thanks


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 24, 2008)

This game must be so worth buying but I'm gonna try it out before I buy.


----------



## Orc (Jun 24, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I officially love you Triforce! *cry* and this is why GBAtemp is awesome. You even named the character "Poo".


----------



## kevenka (Jun 24, 2008)

I still find it very odd how the Euro one just came before the US one...seriously, didn't Euro just release there's yesterday?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jun 24, 2008)

Where is the US version? This one isn't supposed to come out till June 27th.


----------



## jink84 (Jun 24, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Where is the US version? This one isn't supposed to come out till June 27th.




Maybe later today?  I'm going to wait for it, just because it will be worth it to me to wait for a few hours, because the US version has... Hard mode? and a girl named libra?

What's the difference going to be?


----------



## Morku (Jun 24, 2008)

jink84 said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the choice between normal and hard


----------



## 23qwerty (Jun 24, 2008)

I hate FF Tactics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well I suppose I'll have to try this out.


----------



## Zane (Jun 24, 2008)

I doubt they would remove such a thing as Hard Mode from one of the versions..


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 24, 2008)

jink84 said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EU version has hard mode too.
and libra is a clan ability you obtain when you start the game with a same-region FFTA1 in your slot-2.
the only real difference most likely is the languages available, and which FFTA1 version you need.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh shit. It's out. Gonna have to look for it in stores now.


----------



## Hachibei (Jun 24, 2008)

Has anyone gotten this to work with the EZ5? I just get 2 white screens, and the hybrid tool can't patch it either.

EDIT: Never mind, enabled Hybrid mode and everything works fine.


----------



## Duckula (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone got a save right at the start with libra unlocked?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

D: It's out already?!

Maybe this time I'll be able to play my DS for more than five minutes. :3


----------



## Seastars (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome, love the way the EU gets all the big releases first. I am pretty sure I will be playing in hard mode, but does anyone know what the differences are?


----------



## Skoll (Jun 24, 2008)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> Has anyone gotten this to work with the EZ5? I just get 2 white screens, and the hybrid tool can't patch it either.



I have the same problem with my supercard mini-sd.

Can anyone help? *Pretty please? *


----------



## Gamer (Jun 24, 2008)

Skoll said:
			
		

> Hachibei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Works fine here on a SC-Rumble SD. Patcher 2.66 FW 1.85 - Default settings + TRIM. Make sure you use the latest patcher/FW.


----------



## Evolution888 (Jun 24, 2008)

im guessing the europe one got leaked even earlier then the US one... lol..


----------



## Skoll (Jun 24, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Skoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything is up to date. Default settings + TRIM enabled. Still white.

It loads to 16000k and after that again to 1300k. Does that help?


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 24, 2008)

this is.... ORGASMIC!


ain't letting anybody touch my DS!


----------



## Zane (Jun 24, 2008)

Gaspar said:
			
		

> Awesome, love the way the EU gets all the big releases first. I am pretty sure I will be playing in hard mode, but does anyone know what the differences are?



I'd like to know what difference it is to play in Hard mode aswell. Would i be better of playing through Normal? Or are there stuff i can get in Hard Mode only? 

I never played through the first game, but i love this genre of games (Luminous Arc, Tactics Ogre etc.) so maybe Hard is the way to go.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 24, 2008)

No matter what the game is, I always play through the easiest levels and work my way all the way through it.  I don't want to miss anything.  Plus, it let's you get your feet wet so when you finally do make it to hard, you are hitting your stride.


----------



## Gamer (Jun 24, 2008)

Skoll said:
			
		

> Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmm, dunno mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe the Rumble Series are a bit different from a normal SC?


----------



## Skoll (Jun 24, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Skoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sure hope not.

Maybe the problem lies within my "defaults". What are yours exactly?


----------



## ZPE (Jun 24, 2008)

Black magic*k* as one of the actions or am I missing something?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jun 24, 2008)

Evolution888 said:
			
		

> im guessing the europe one got leaked even earlier then the US one... lol..



Yeah, pretty pathetic.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 24, 2008)

tsimehC said:
			
		

> Black magic*k* as one of the actions or am I missing something?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magick


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 24, 2008)

tsimehC said:
			
		

> Black magic*k* as one of the actions or am I missing something?


FFXII change.  All "Magic" had a K added to it.  Green Magick, Black Magick, etc.  

Actually, etc. was &c in XII too.  XD


----------



## OxyTech (Jun 24, 2008)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Gamer (Jun 24, 2008)

Skoll said:
			
		

> Maybe the problem lies within my "defaults". What are yours exactly?



Patcher 2.66

Restart Yes
TRIM Yes
FPG Yes
Patch Cartridge Access --> HIGH

I even enabled the Cheat option and worked fine...

Good luck


----------



## Skoll (Jun 24, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Skoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, still white. Guess I will have to wait until someone has a way to fix it or until there is an update.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## hellklown (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice, I thought the game wouldn't be available until tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sadly, I own the US version of FFTA (and wish to personalize my characters), so I have to wait for the US version, but it's OK. 
Happy that there is no MoD so far!!!!


----------



## Willemoke (Jun 24, 2008)

How is this game? i want to play on my Nds again, cause I haven't touched it in a while and I see many people are overwelmed by this game, I've never played Final Fantasy. So is this game a must try?


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 24, 2008)

Sheesh, I really sucks at this game. First big bird and I can't get past it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But very nice graphics! Just the way, I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I expected this to be dumped tomorrow like most of very much awaited games but this was a surprise. 

Apart from being stuck at the first fight, I'm liking it. Well, it's so cute


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 24, 2008)

Willemoke said:
			
		

> How is this game? i want to play on my Nds again, cause I haven't touched it in a while and I see many people are overwelmed by this game, I've never played Final Fantasy. So is this game a must try?


The first Final Fantasy game I've played was the Final Fantasy Tactics Advance for the GBA. It was a good game, so you should check that out if you want. No harm in playing this, since both of these have different storylines, just like almost all of Final fantasy games.

But so far, I'm not really impressed that much with this game. I actually prefer Luminous Arc 2 over this, while I prefer the original FFTA over the original Luminous Arc. 

But then again, everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 24, 2008)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i didn't realize it was today.

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rayder (Jun 24, 2008)

WOOHOO!  Yay!  W00T!  ...and all that crap.


Another high-profile game gets released which I couldn't care less about.


----------



## 23qwerty (Jun 24, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> WOOHOO!  Yay!  W00T!  ...and all that crap.
> 
> 
> Another high-profile game gets released which I couldn't care less about.



Agreed


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 24, 2008)

dont hate the players, hate the---- nevermind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




writing this to my broken POS G6 Lite as we speak!

hope its like the original. will dominate Luminous Arc


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh wow, this looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Too bad I missed the initial excitement of when this post was first made.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 24, 2008)

I wasnt too keen on the first game, but i like games of this type of genre, such as Luminous Ark, and Hoshigami Remix, so not sure wether to try this or not....  :/


----------



## GameJesus (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a SC CF the game work and i saved but when iu came back the save wasnt there? any suggestions?


EDIT: But now i jsut tried it again and it saves?? could this be one of those games where the saving doesnt work 100% of the time?


----------



## Truliche (Jun 24, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> WOOHOO!  Yay!  W00T!  ...and all that crap.
> 
> 
> Another high-profile game gets released which I couldn't care less about.



I wasn't too excited about it since I was pretty bored with Final Fantasy Tactics Advance but I decided to give it a go anyways and it's good, I might actually play this one to the end.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been asked but is the JP save file compatible with this? I would try it myself but I'm at a place where downloading is restricted right now.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 24, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Final_Fantasy_media

If someone says that they ruined Guitar Hero and Tony Hawk by making too many games, They do not understand that Final Fantasy is the ultimate cash cow.

There are more then 45 FF games, including mobile games.

Anyways, this game is good-ish. It will keep me preoccupied for a week.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 24, 2008)

..so i've clocked up about 7 hours of play from earlier today to now

I quite enjoy the game over Luminous Arc tbh.

I loathe magic spelt as magick, but oh well. I've actually found a game I can be bothered to put effort into!


----------



## Vsc (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I've got a little problem with running this on my EZ V. Well, at first game worked normally, with the second launch it was working as well, but after save, and restart of my NDS the only thing I get is two white screens. I tried to use Hybrid Tool, but It couldn't patch the file (dunno why). Anyone (beside to other guys that posted similar problem) had that? Hope there will be some solution soon.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2008)

in fact I'm hardly excited considering that the fan translation we made was nearly perfect with respect to gameplay and that the story sucked...


----------



## osirisFIVE (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you think I'd be able to switch to the US Version with the same save file?
I don't know, I just kinda like having all my games being US.


----------



## feds4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow this game is great. The DS hits just keep on coming. This should keep me busy until Final Fantasy IV arrives.


----------



## rs4 (Jun 25, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> dont hate the players, hate the---- nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, what settings did you use to get it running on G6L?


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 25, 2008)

I have been waiting for this !


----------



## knl (Jun 25, 2008)

well this game certainly does not fail to keep its FF tradition up.
5 minutes in and there is already a Cid. goddamn. xd


----------



## zombielove (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice! Finally a game I actually want to play!.... not that I don't have a stack of old games to play ;_; Still haven't finished Phoenix Wright 2.... oh well.

Looking forward to check their translations against mine..... I should really change my sig.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 25, 2008)

So I guess they forgot to dump the US version or what.


----------



## Narin (Jun 25, 2008)

Added in tons of codes for the game in the cheat database for all of you cheaters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please test them out and see if they all work and also help me come up with better/correct descriptions for them.


----------



## Scathraax (Jun 25, 2008)

So I grabbed this, and a copy of FFTA (E), so I could get Libra.
Booted up the game, went through the school intro, got Libra, was told about Magic_k_.






 " 'Magick'? No, fuck this. That's gonna piss me off. I'll wait for the US release."


I understand, it's the localization. And it wouldn't bother me so much if I weren't so anal about things.


*Anyways*!
I can't wait for the US dump, free of Magicks. XD

_I don't mean to offend, just found my reaction funny._


----------



## Narin (Jun 25, 2008)

*casts magick missle at ZML*

At any rate, from what I played of it so far, this is a really great game.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 25, 2008)

I guess this game is worth a try, I'll play it soon.


----------



## taliosfalcon (Jun 25, 2008)

ZML said:
			
		

> So I grabbed this, and a copy of FFTA (E), so I could get Libra.
> Booted up the game, went through the school intro, got Libra, was told about Magic_k_.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure they took to calling magic "Magick" in FFXII, in all versions, I would assume the US release will also call it magick


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 25, 2008)

taliosfalcon said:
			
		

> ZML said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, it's called Magick. Have fun with that.


----------



## Scathraax (Jun 25, 2008)

Nooo! Why must that stupid extra k be on there!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess I'll have to ignore it then..


----------



## Cermage (Jun 25, 2008)

so no moogle of death this time? sweet. its on my cart  but it needs to be extracted(lulz) seeing as school doesn't have winrar =P


----------



## papyrus (Jun 25, 2008)

Im downloading it right now. But I want US version, ill wait for it though.


----------



## Zantheo (Jun 25, 2008)

Yatta!


----------



## Cermage (Jun 25, 2008)

i loled. first bost (tutorial maybe?) everyone else had died leaving the main character (called him jesus) to kill the crushatrice. crushatrice had 153 health left, jesus only had 21. jesus could only do 23dmg to crushatrice went through and managed to kill it one shot lol.


----------



## Wekker (Jun 25, 2008)

uuuuh, i mis this quote "Note: GBAtemp Does Not Host Illegal Downloads, Or Allow ROM Requests. If You Are Unsure On What We Do Offer Here, Please Refer To The Forum Rules" for theDS game; Are You Smarter Than Fifth Grade?


----------



## Artheido (Jun 25, 2008)

26 quests done yesterday


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 25, 2008)

Are the savegames are identical? I.e. Can I switch over the US version with my save?


----------



## ECJanga (Jun 25, 2008)

Incomplete said:
			
		

> i loled. first bost (tutorial maybe?) everyone else had died leaving the main character (called him jesus) to kill the crushatrice. crushatrice had 153 health left, jesus only had 21. jesus could only do 23dmg to crushatrice went through and managed to kill it one shot lol.



Actually I found it weird too. But anyway, the Crushatrice flies away when it's HP gets around under 150 or something


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't understand how people can die on the first boss
O_O


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, I know, Rehehelly. 

I always die at the first boss and I don't understand it either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just sucks.


----------



## vl4d (Jun 25, 2008)

Love this game! Can't stop playing


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 25, 2008)

Like every time I have to change my mind about this game!
It's just awesome!!
Almost as good as TWEWY, but just almost^^


----------



## Goloki (Jun 25, 2008)

Could you guys suggest a balanced party to play for the first time? I'm waiting for a FAQ to be uploaded to GameFAQs, but in the meantime I could use some help =/


----------



## ravagekd (Jun 25, 2008)

nothing wrong with your starting party (and in fact, you will likely be "stuck" with them for a bit until you start being able to hire new people). Main char soldier type, you have a tank in the warrior, you have a BM and a WM, a thief (not terrible attacker but mostly useless otherwise early on, at least he's a moogle so you can get some good jobs off him soon enough) and an archer. "balanced" party totally depends on your playing style, but for a standard 6-man group I tend to prefer 2 heavy hitters, BM, WM, another ranged char like an archer, and then I usually flip out the 6th slot depending on the mission (ie: is a beastmaster going to be helpful, do i want another WM on the field, another BM/Archer for more ranged attacks and what type, etc)

I posted this on the (U) thread but will reiterate it here... I already found my first bug/"feature" in the game when the Law was that you could not target anyone 2 or more squares away from the attacker. My thief attacked a mob and landed a crit, pushing the mob back 1 square: despite the fact that I attacked him from only 1 square away, I "failed" the Clan Trial for breaking the law since apparently the game does its check of where the attacker/target(s) are AFTER the attack happens. Sigh. Like it's my fault I pushed him back... the % to crit is really freaking low 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well. 

On the whole definitely excited A2 is finally out! Only got about 2 hours in it so far but many more where that came from


----------



## Scathraax (Jun 25, 2008)

Agh.. Not having played FFTA1 in a long while, I forgot how hard it is to get new abilities near the beginning of the game.
I've got a few characters in my clan learning worthless abilities, just because there's nothing for them in the jobs I want them to have.


Anywho, that and "magick" aside, I'm loving FFTA2. Possibly more than I did FFTA1, and I had hundreds of hours spent on that.


----------



## oneeter (Jun 26, 2008)

Can anyone confirm if the retail version is noticeably faster then a flashcart version?
The game seems abit slow for me, or is it just my EZ flash 4? 
I have a good micro SD card speed, but it just seems to lag a bit more then necessary between selecting actions and performing them.


----------



## aaronburke (Jun 26, 2008)

pretty sure that's how the real cart is too.
which makes it really too slow to play for me, wish you
could adjust it.


----------



## Narin (Jun 26, 2008)

I added a ton of new cheats for the game to the cheat database. Also expect more soon! After I go get some sleep, I plan to add in an EXP Multiplier Code for all you cheaters out there. Oh, I also inlcluded an unlock all jobs cheat as well as Max AP after battle cheat among many others!


----------



## Trolly (Jun 26, 2008)

:/
This game has crashed 5 times on that tomato level for me. I'll keep trying just in case it's a dodgy connection between the MicroSD and R4, but it's a little weird. Summon Night didn't crash when I played it either.
Very odd...

Besides that, it's a very good game. A little lacking in the story department, and it's soooooooo similar to the first. But to be honest, who cares, it's still an awesome game lol.


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 26, 2008)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> Are the savegames are identical? I.e. Can I switch over the US version with my save?



Just a fyi, it works


----------



## Goloki (Jun 27, 2008)

ravagekd said:
			
		

> nothing wrong with your starting party (and in fact, you will likely be "stuck" with them for a bit until you start being able to hire new people). Main char soldier type, you have a tank in the warrior, you have a BM and a WM, a thief (not terrible attacker but mostly useless otherwise early on, at least he's a moogle so you can get some good jobs off him soon enough) and an archer. "balanced" party totally depends on your playing style, but for a standard 6-man group I tend to prefer 2 heavy hitters, BM, WM, another ranged char like an archer, and then I usually flip out the 6th slot depending on the mission (ie: is a beastmaster going to be helpful, do i want another WM on the field, another BM/Archer for more ranged attacks and what type, etc)
> 
> I posted this on the (U) thread but will reiterate it here... I already found my first bug/"feature" in the game when the Law was that you could not target anyone 2 or more squares away from the attacker. My thief attacked a mob and landed a crit, pushing the mob back 1 square: despite the fact that I attacked him from only 1 square away, I "failed" the Clan Trial for breaking the law since apparently the game does its check of where the attacker/target(s) are AFTER the attack happens. Sigh. Like it's my fault I pushed him back... the % to crit is really freaking low
> 
> ...



Mmmm... I think I'll start mastering abilities. When I get more jobs, I will decide my party. I'll probably go with a Dual-weapon Fighter (Luso), an archer Assassin, a Grey Mage Nu Mou (White+Black), a moogle Time/Black (or Time/dunno what) Mage and a Paladin/Blue Mage (or Paladin/something) Hume. Dunno about my Bangaa.

As for "broken features", I have lost a clan trial because I was against three blob-like enemies (those red ones), which are inmune to physical attacks, and the use of elemental Magick was banned. There was no way I could hurt them, save for arrows... and I had to kill them in less than three turns.
There was also one mission where an enemy made me brake the law. He put my character into "auto mode" and he used Blizzard, which was forbiden. Sigh.


----------



## ravagekd (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah, "confuse" and then have your party member break the law sucks. I had a "no blunt objects" law, including staffs, and then my BM got confused and melee-attack'd. bye-bye judge. 

for the record, the Flan level with elemental magic banned (IIRC it's a clan trial) is NOT a bug. Try and do something next to them, but don't attack........ I'll stop talking for fear of spoiler warning. 8-)


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 29, 2008)

My first 24 hours in and I've already encountered a potential game-killing bug/glitch (on M3 Perfect SD Slot-2).  

After the second Komodo Search mission (searching for the Potions in the snowy area with the guest Soldier), the game will hang when trying to access anything beyond the world map menu.  Like, trying to access the Clan Info, Unit Info, or even trying to Save, it goes to the black screen but stays there, while the music continues to play.  I think it just "breaks" the game during the battle because it has to deal with all of the action going on, WITH snow falling.  I'm currently going ubercautiously because I hate to waste time going through battles all over again.  =\

Besides that, I'm loving the game and getting AP boost 3 is a godsend.


----------



## Goloki (Jun 29, 2008)

ravagekd said:
			
		

> yeah, "confuse" and then have your party member break the law sucks. I had a "no blunt objects" law, including staffs, and then my BM got confused and melee-attack'd. bye-bye judge.
> 
> for the record, the Flan level with elemental magic banned (IIRC it's a clan trial) is NOT a bug. Try and do something next to them, but don't attack........ I'll stop talking for fear of spoiler warning. 8-)



I know it's not a "bug" per se, but just something really irritating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could use some advice with that trial, so if you want to help me, go ahead and use the spoilers tag: 



Spoiler



like any other tag, [ spoiler][ /spoiler], without the spaces in-between


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 29, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> My first 24 hours in and I've already encountered a potential game-killing bug/glitch (on M3 Perfect SD Slot-2).
> 
> After the second Komodo Search mission (searching for the Potions in the snowy area with the guest Soldier), the game will hang when trying to access anything beyond the world map menu.  Like, trying to access the Clan Info, Unit Info, or even trying to Save, it goes to the black screen but stays there, while the music continues to play.  I think it just "breaks" the game during the battle because it has to deal with all of the action going on, WITH snow falling.  I'm currently going ubercautiously because I hate to waste time going through battles all over again.  =\
> 
> Besides that, I'm loving the game and getting AP boost 3 is a godsend.


----------



## Rciwws (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok so wayyyy off topic but I just checked back to this site for the first time since the FFCC MoD Fiasco just to see if SE pulled through with the copyright protection again. And I thought that Gamestop had since aquired gbatemp? Did they go back on that or something?


----------



## Shadow0429 (Jul 10, 2008)

I liked the first game that came out on the GBA and it was totally awesome and also finished it so that's why i brought this game.


----------



## Bobine (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey !!
Good


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 17, 2008)

There's only like 2 minor differences between U and E for this game.

U is English/French/Spanish.
E is English/French/Spanish/German.

And which region FFTA cart the bonus needs.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 17, 2008)

This week, the best.


----------

